

Show HN: We built Triage, an iOS app that unites all your dev tools - jtwhite1414
https://www.triaged.co/

======
joeconway
Hey, this looks like something which could be really useful. I would suggest
putting labels or hover text over the icons for the services you're supporting
though. I can only actually recognise 5 or 6 of them

~~~
triaged
Joe,

Good call, we need to get that in asap. Here's a quick list if you're
interested:

Google Analytics, Stripe, Github, Sentry, Airbrake, Braintree, AppFigures,
HockeyApp, Kiln, Beanstalk, Crashlytics, NewRelic, Heroku

(We mainly started with services we use, we'll be adding more rapidly)

~~~
TannerLD
Links to those services would be great as well.

------
drewcrawford
It would be nice if it actually did unite all my dev tools. Some things that
are preventing me from using it:

* For some definition of something, I am a member of between 3 and 5 GitHub organizations, Triage requires me to pick one.

* I actually track errors with a custom thing, there doesn't seem to be an API, an email box, or some way to rope it in to Triage

* TestFlight is a notable omission on the mobile side.

* Logging products are a notable omission (splunk/logentries/papertrail/loggly/etc.)

* Issue trackers are a notable omission (Trello, JIRA, FogBugz, Lighthouse, etc.)

The result of this list is unfortunately, no dev tool I use actually
integrates in a way that makes the product useful for me.

~~~
jtwhite1414
Drew,

Thanks for the feedback.

Multiple organization support is coming asap.

Re, the services that are missing, we're adding new services every week, most
of these are on our list. For the logging products, what data would you like
to see?

An API is also on it's way, though we want to take our time with it and make
sure it's done correctly.

Thanks!

~~~
xauronx
Nice response. I would probably be a shithead to people and be like "we just
announced it, we can't have 100% of anything you ever imagined in there at
launch". I'll have to remind myself to get a PR person when I launch a
product...

------
bsirkia
So far it looks great, I think you did a great job of picking the right
services to integrate with. Really clean UI, and the big "email me directions"
button is a great way to help people figure out somewhat complex integration.

I'm working on a few projects right now that are part of different orgs on
Github, hosted in separate accounts on Heroku, have different analytics
accounts on New Relic, etc.

So far it doesn't look like you can add multiple GitHub orgs, do you guys have
plans to let users add multiple projects or accounts? Or can you already and
I'm missing something?

~~~
triaged
Bsirkia,

Thanks!

You can't add multiple Github orgs quite yet. It's on our list, and we'll add
a vote for prioritizing it.

~~~
bsirkia
Awesome, having one place for all the app services I use for all the apps I'm
working on would make this exponentially more useful for me, good luck!

------
galenko
Started the signup, then stopped, why do you need write access to my github,
why is read only on everything not enough for you?

~~~
jtwhite1414
We wish we didn't need write access :) It's a limitation of Github's oAuth
permissions. We've got a better integration planned, but it's not quite live.

------
dpcx
FYI, you may have a name conflict. I actually thought this was about the other
app.

[http://www.triage.cc/](http://www.triage.cc/)

~~~
brightghost
Ditto. I can't imagine they didn't discover this during the submission process
-- seems like a strange decision to go ahead with it..

------
fourneau
A few of us on a team started using Triage. We included our work GitHub and
someone added a private Stripe account... then we found out that all of the
accounts are accessible by everyone sharing the same work e-mail suffix.

Can we unlink accounts now? We've revoked the API keys for the services that
we didn't want to share, but they still show up.

~~~
jtwhite1414
Sure, email us at team at triaged.co and we'll sort it out.

------
waterlion
This just shows a blank, light grey page. I assume it should do more than
that.

EDIT: It loaded, after more than 10 seconds. The HTML loaded in less than a
second, as did the images, but your 500 kilobytes of JavaScript (what? why?)
took 10 seconds to download. And the page was blank until everything had
loaded.

~~~
triaged
Hey Waterlion,

Yes it should. Browser/Device?

~~~
waterlion
Chrome 31.0.1650.63 on a not-slow connection, no extensions. See my edit, the
JS file took a long time to load.

After a few cache-resets and refreshes, it reduces to 5 seconds. It might have
been a cold CloudFront cache but still. I'm no front-end expert, but I'm not
sure you need all those functions just to show a splash page and validate a
form.

------
e28eta
Looks interesting.

Does my device store keep the service credentials, or do your servers handle
all the third party communication?

Does every service you integrate with provide a suitably restricted oauth
token, or are we trusting you with access to our most important iOS dev tools?

~~~
jtwhite1414
Thanks,

Our servers handle the 3rd party communication. We use read only tokens (or
manual web hook integration) wherever possible, which today is everything but
Github.

Github's oAuth permissions requires full write privileges to add a webhook.
Hopefully that changes, but we're also adding manual integration shortly, for
those that don't want to give oAuth access.

------
triaged
Hey All,

Another co-founder of Triage here. We wanted one app that housed all our work
alerts and activity. Email/HipChat grew frustrating and weren't quite working
for us, so we built Triage.

Would love to hear what you think.

Thanks!

~~~
solox3
Please give us either one of these:

* An Android app

* A mobile web app

* Some more screenshots... just so we can see what we're losing out on for not having an iOS device.

~~~
jtwhite1414
Android + Web coming as soon as possible :)

We're working on a new landing page, that will showcase more, but for now you
can see some screenshots here, [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/triage-
everything-thats-happ...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/triage-everything-
thats-happening/id744662903?ls=1&mt=8)

------
thom
First time I've seen a 'text me a link' signup process, that's really nice for
something people probably meet via their desktop first. Anyone else doing
this? Any data on how this affects conversions?

~~~
k-mcgrady
I've seen it a few times - and I don't like it. I'd be interested to see how
many people use it because I'm sure many would be wary of handing over their
personal phone number.

~~~
jtwhite1414
FWIW, we send your phone number directly to Twilio, and don't store it.

~~~
k-mcgrady
Cool, thanks for clarifying.

------
MartinCron
Cool idea, if you're wanting to unite _all_ of my dev/monitoring tools, you'll
need to include TeamCity and Pingdom

~~~
jtwhite1414
Thanks, We'll add these to the list :)

------
Keats
Is it 500kb of js to validate a phone number? Even pages without the input
load the file

------
glomph
Triage is an odd name for this.

------
esw
Neat idea. Can you elaborate on what data is provided from Braintree?

~~~
jtwhite1414
Yeah,

Right now, we only get subscription info (New Active Sub, Sub Canceled, Sub
Charged Unsuccessfully) and when payment is disbursed.

~~~
esw
For what it's worth, I'd be interested in revenue (next 30 days), current
number of subscribers, new subscribers (last 30 days) and cancellations (last
30 days).

~~~
jtwhite1414
Thanks for the suggestion! Once we get a tighter integration, those will be
top of our list.

